# Reborn Dolls



## suzyann (7 Oct 2019)

My daughter is looking for a 'reborn doll' for Xmas. They are dolls that are made look human /real . 
These don't appear to be sold in normal toy shops (e.g Smyths, Argos)- Rather you seem to be only able to get them through specialised sellers on Ebay/ Amazon. 
It is daunting not really knowing what you are buying on these sites and they are very expensive. Does anyone have any experience with buying one of these dolls and could recommend a trusted seller.

Thanks


----------



## Jazz01 (7 Oct 2019)

suzyann said:


> My daughter is looking for a 'reborn doll' for Xmas


I don't have a recommendation for such sites to purchase from, but I know that Santa is not making many of those dolls this year as they are so expensive to make! Even Smyths can't source them to sell! 

I know it's your daughter's dream to have such a doll, but might be best to start setting expectations that the doll may not be available! Is such a doll really worth the price and stress of trying to source one?


----------



## Easter (7 Oct 2019)

You’ll find some on adverts.ie
Yes, I don’t think Santa is making many this year ;-)


----------



## Saavy99 (7 Oct 2019)

Amazon is fine, use parcel motel to get cheaper postage to Ireland, they average around £50.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2019)

I had a look at this, as I'd never heard of them,  they seem to cost around 100 dollars.  They look a bit spooky to me.






						Silicone Reborn Babies | Silicone Reborns | Reborn Silicone Baby Dolls
					

Rebornbuy.com is the best choice for you to buy cheap and high-quality full body silicone reborn babies, reborn silicone baby boy, and reborn baby girl silicone. Reliable Delivery, Affordable Prices, and Professional Support!




					www.rebornbuy.com


----------



## Purple (14 Oct 2019)

Jazz01 said:


> I know it's your daughter's dream to have such a doll, but might be best to start setting expectations that the doll may not be available!


I made my daughter afraid of dolls that had realistic faces and those victorian type ones (they even give me the creeps!) by telling her that they looked like they might come alive and kill her. Job done!


----------



## Purple (14 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> I had a look at this, as I'd never heard of them,  they seem to cost around 100 dollars.  They look a bit spooky to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ! They are creepy as hell!


----------



## michaelm (14 Oct 2019)

Just get her a pony instead, or a unicorn.  I manage my kids expectations.  One year they really really really wanted hamsters . . Santa brought Go-Go Hamsters - even better.


----------



## Purple (14 Oct 2019)

My daughter wanted a pet rat. I brought her to the pet shop so she could see and hold one so it would put her off. It totally backfired; she loved it.


----------



## Purple (14 Oct 2019)

michaelm said:


> Just get her a pony instead, or a unicorn.  I manage my kids expectations.  One year they really really really wanted hamsters . . Santa brought Go-Go Hamsters - even better.


Unicorns? Just steal a small pony and and use hydrochloric acid to burn a scar on it's forehead to make it look like it's horn was  taken by poachers. Then tell her it's a rescue Unicorn.
 It worked for Padre Pio with the stigmata when he fooled the simpletons in Italy so it should work on a small child with a pony.


----------



## cremeegg (14 Oct 2019)

You are in great form today Purple.


----------



## beautfan (14 Oct 2019)

I saw an elderly lady in hospital with something similar. 

It was actually lovely. The nurse told me it gave her great comfort.


----------



## twofor1 (14 Oct 2019)

michaelm said:


> I manage my kids expectations.



A friend did similar.

The kids wanted a dog, the parents didn’t.

They ended up getting a goldfish and calling it Lassie.

Problem solved.


----------



## cbreeze (15 Oct 2019)

I saw a programme once about women who acquired these dolls and wheeled them about in prams.  They were very lifelike but very expensive and a bit creepy.  My niece was keen about a brand called 'Babyborn' when she was younger but she has got over all that now and is quite a normal professional scientist.


----------



## Purple (18 Oct 2019)

cbreeze said:


> I saw a programme once about women who acquired these dolls and wheeled them about in prams.


Were they all living behind the same high wall?


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2019)

michaelm said:


> Just get her a pony instead, or a unicorn.  I manage my kids expectations.  One year they really really really wanted hamsters . . Santa brought Go-Go Hamsters - even better.


They were brilliant, only problem was the one we got had a plastic home to put together. This is not easy at 5 am on Christmas morning after going to bed late.


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2019)

Purple said:


> My daughter wanted a pet rat. I brought her to the pet shop so she could see and hold one so it would put her off. It totally backfired; she loved it.


They love everything in the pet shop.  I must say I hate rates and mice but in the environment of a clean pet shop they can actually look cute. As there was no way we were getting anything like that we acquired both a cat and a dog. Best thing ever for children.


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> They love everything in the pet shop.  I must say I hate rates and mice but in the environment of a clean pet shop they can actually look cute. As there was no way we were getting anything like that we acquired both a cat and a dog. Best thing ever for children.


I'd far rather a rat to a cat. Rats are affectionate and cleaner than cats.


----------



## Bronte (21 Oct 2019)

Purple said:


> I'd far rather a rat to a cat. Rats are affectionate and cleaner than cats.


But cats kill mice and rats.  I've yet to meet someone who has a rat, someone clearly has as our local pet shop sells them.  The cat is cleaner than the dog.  I never realised what dogs can do.  But the kids love the animals.


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Oct 2019)

Dolls that look real/human?
Do they come with a pump ?
Asking for a friend !


----------



## RedOnion (21 Oct 2019)

Deiseblue said:


> Dolls that look real/human?
> Do they come with a pump ?
> Asking for a friend !


Yes, BABY dolls. 
Which makes your 'friend' a pretty sick individual, and your 'joke' not funny.


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Oct 2019)

You can rest assured that both I and my ‘ friend ‘ will give your comment the consideration which we feel it deserves.
Always good to have someone on board as an arbiter as to what constitutes humour


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> But cats kill mice and rats.


Not if they are introduced to each other as kitten/pups.


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2019)

RedOnion said:


> Yes, BABY dolls.
> Which makes your 'friend' a pretty sick individual, and your 'joke' not funny.


Yea, that's nearly as bad as suggesting that you use acid to burn the forehead of a pony.


----------



## Sunny (24 Oct 2019)

My 6 year old was going through the Smyths brochure circling lots of things so I made her watch a video of starving children, a few episodes of childrens hospital, a video of turkeys being killed for Christmas and a film about sweat shops in Vietnam full of children....Last time she will have expectations in life.....


----------



## Sunny (24 Oct 2019)

They have to learn....Last time she misplaced her favourite doll after me telling her not to lose her, I found the doll and returned it limb by limb.....

I know it's off topic but I have a 6 year old that struggles to sleep at night. Have no idea why....Anyone got any suggestions??


----------



## Purple (24 Oct 2019)

Sunny said:


> They have to learn....Last time she misplaced her favourite doll after me telling her not to lose her, I found the doll and returned it limb by limb.....
> 
> I know it's off topic but I have a 6 year old that struggles to sleep at night. Have no idea why....Anyone got any suggestions??


You're too soft on her. That's the problem right there.


----------



## Purple (24 Oct 2019)

Sunny said:


> My 6 year old was going through the Smyths brochure circling lots of things so I made her watch a video of starving children, a few episodes of childrens hospital, a video of turkeys being killed for Christmas and a film about sweat shops in Vietnam full of children....Last time she will have expectations in life.....


Did you take her to Santa's grave?


----------

